

HSBC upgrading their infrastructure to IPv6 - ay
http://www.v3.co.uk/v3/news/2270757/hsbc-takes-lead-ipv6-adoption

======
ay
This relates back to the discussions on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1742305> \- where we did agree about
business being the judge for "to 6 or not to 6".

This case is an interesting example of that - though at this point it is still
a bit of a special-case.

